# Parts for older VC Insert



## ak96ss (Dec 29, 2013)

Greetings - first post, looking for some assistance. I have an LP insert in the fireplace that was here when we bought the house a few years ago. The seller stated that she had never run the fireplace.

Just had the tank filled and when they were checking the system out, discovered that it is missing the pilot assembly, at least. The tech was unable to assist beyond that, they don't do inside work.

According to the tag this is a Vermont Castings unit, but I can't find the specific model number. The label says it was originally a Model 000-5133 Natural Gas Heater, with a label that indicates it was changed to a Model 000-5176 Propane Gas Heater. The (non-original) manual that we received indicates a model 3380/3381 Radiance vent-free heater, although all that is installed is the burner assembly, not the whole unit.

I contacted a local VC dealer and sent these pictures, their reply was that it is an older private label unit, and that parts are not available, so I should come in and look at new inserts.

I think all I need is the Oxygenerator 8404, part number 55465.

Can anyone confirm or deny this, based on the pictures and info here?


----------



## webbie (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this simply a gas log setup in the fireplace or is there an entire assembly with glass or screens, etc. around it?


----------



## ak96ss (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a gas log setup in a fireplace, no enclosure around it at all.


----------



## webbie (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, so you have a vent-free gas log set....VC sold them for a while way back when. They also sold vented logs.

It looks like you need the entire Pilot/ODS system. Chances are that these are fairly generic, BUT, I would offer the following advice....

Vent Free products such as this are somewhat disposable...in the sense that it's almost impossible to make them burn as cleanly as they did when first installed. If they are not set up perfectly, they will produce soot into the house and other problems. 

By the time you procure the parts and have them installed, your costs could get up there unless you are a good DIY'er. Also, make sure you double check that the parts are bad in the first place. Often, cleaning the threads and contacts where the unit threads into the valve can get things working again. 

Even if you do get it working, it would probably be wise to use it with the damper open some. 

For examples of replacement sets, do an ebay search for ODS pilot.

Chances are that these units were the same a either Desa or Majestic....


----------



## ak96ss (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for your assistance!

I definitely do need the Pilot/ODS system, as it is missing entirely, I just wanted to make sure that was all I needed.

The last picture I included in the original post appears to be the part I need to get the existing fireplace working, so my wife and I can discuss the replacement system. I agree, I'd rather have a vented unit, and will end up with one eventually, but in the meantime I can install the pilot/ODS myself and get this one at least functioning until we can agree on what we want to replace it with.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 29, 2013)

webbie is correct on making sure it set up perfectly or you could have sooting or ,oders just to name a few.The O.D.S you pictured is not the one it came with originally .The picture you posted has a thermocouple from a manual valve not a millivolt valve.The older type O.D.S systems have removable t-couples  same as the one you posted.


----------



## webbie (Dec 29, 2013)

If it's missing entirely, I'd take this opportunity to upgrade now...don't fiddle with it......unless you are 100% sure you get the right parts. 

This may be it, but not cheap....
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/760461/products/Pilot-Assembly.html


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 29, 2013)

webbie said:


> This may be it, but not cheap.... http://www.woodmanspart


its the newer version of what he needs ,that assembly will need a  different bracket than that unit came with from the factory to get it mounted up right


----------



## ak96ss (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep, it is missing entirely, so I'll have to replace it. I found the same piece for about $90 shipped elsewhere.

The issue is that the unit was installed in the original 1957 fireplace - the damper assembly is gone entirely, they screwed a metal blocking plate over it and filled the chimney (or at least the first foot or two) with insulation. It is a double-sided fireplace, facing the living room and the kitchen, so I'll need a double-sided vented unit, and the chimney will need to be opened back up and all that.

Guess I should go look at the local fireplace stores...


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2013)

ak96ss said:


> Yep, it is missing entirely, so I'll have to replace it. I found the same piece for about $90 shipped elsewhere.
> 
> The issue is that the unit was installed in the original 1957 fireplace - the damper assembly is gone entirely, they screwed a metal blocking plate over it and filled the chimney (or at least the first foot or two) with insulation. It is a double-sided fireplace, facing the living room and the kitchen, so I'll need a double-sided vented unit, and the chimney will need to be opened back up and all that.
> Guess I should go look at the local fireplace stores...




Unfortunately, you're not gonna find any double-sided inserts. The options are to block off one side & install an insert in the other, or install two inserts, one in each side. Gonna cost ya...


----------

